# Parallel clamp drawings



## Flightmap (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anyone have a drawing of a parallel clamp?  The ones made in shop class as a beginning project.

I am interested in the drawings for two reasons:
  I need more practice reading and following drawing details.
  I would like to see other types or modifications of these versatile clamps

thanks, Ken


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have one for a parallel clamp but I think I may still have a copy of the c-clamp I made. I can look for them if interested.


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 2, 2014)

Flightmap said:


> Does anyone have a drawing of a parallel clamp?  The ones made in shop class as a beginning project.
> 
> I am interested in the drawings for two reasons:
> I need more practice reading and following drawing details.
> ...



I found this model on Google.

It will give you some ideas (about three pages down); http://www.most.gov.mm/techuni/media/parallelclamp.pdf

Good Luck


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 2, 2014)

Check out:

https://engineering.purdue.edu/MECL/pshop/projects/clamp/clampmain.htm

http://www.most.gov.mm/techuni/media/parallelclamp.pdf

Guy Latuard offers a detailed plan in one of his Bedside Readers. Not sure which one. All are worth purchasing (my opinion).


Daryl
MN


----------



## DavidL (Mar 2, 2014)

Flightmap said:


> Does anyone have a drawing of a parallel clamp?  The ones made in shop class as a beginning project.
> 
> I am interested in the drawings for two reasons:
> I need more practice reading and following drawing details.
> ...



Hi Ken,
Attached is a drawing that you might find useful. In our part of the world we call them "toolmakers clamps"
Regards
DavidL


----------



## Flightmap (Mar 3, 2014)

Bill C. said:


> I found this model on Google.
> 
> It will give you some ideas (about three pages down); http://www.most.gov.mm/techuni/media/parallelclamp.pdf
> 
> Good Luck



Many thanks!  Just what I was looking for (it didn't come up for me when I googled it!)

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you all for your input and sources.  Each site was a great find and just what I needed: variety and detail.
Thanks again
Ken


----------



## woodrowm (Jan 30, 2015)

Good afternoon - Hey Darkzero I would love to have the plans to the C-clamps.

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## RVJimD (Sep 6, 2016)

I think I'll try to make a few of the parallel clamps as in the PDF from above.  I don't see how and where the retaining screw goes.  Is there another build thread here on the forum, or anyone care to add a bit of context for me?  I have not seen one of these first hand.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 6, 2016)

The retaining screw holds the forward threaded screw in place. The head of the retainer goes into a slot machined into the big screw. I have also seen a flat piece of spring steel serve the same purpose.


----------

